# chickpeas?



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

does anyone know the toxicity or nutricien of chickpeas for hedgehogs? I was eating unsalted dried chickpeas & gave Sylvie one who enjoyed it. She didn't annoint but ate it more like food. I should note that while they're dried, they have a chalky texture & dissolve in your mouth so I wasn't afraid of choking. She went sniffing for another but I thought I would google further before feeding her more (ie. 1 cookie is alright, 10 is not). So can anyone help me out? (I write as she pushes against me arm towards the peas, haha)


----------



## emeko (Nov 28, 2009)

As far as I know, they're fine. Beck likes chickpeas (cooked though, never tried the dry ones). Beck eats kidney beans and lentils sometimes too. They're high in protein, low in fat, and high in fibre. They're full of vitamins for humans, so I would imagine they would have some benefits for hedgies too. I wouldn't give more than a few though, because they have the same effect that they do on people-- LOTS of poop! Lol


----------

